# Military Fishing



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

Been stationed here about a year and still havent gotten out on the gulf yet on a boat. Looking to hitch a ride offshore with fellow military. I will help with expenses. I would like to get out and see if I can catch anything worth bragging before I go back out to see.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Where are you stationed?


----------



## foxbo (Oct 4, 2007)

Scroll down to "Need a crew?Need a ride?" section and post a request there. Lot of guys are looking for someone to help with fuel and bait and will take you if your willing to help out.


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

*fishing*



Aquahollic said:


> Where are you stationed?


Im stationed at pensacola.


----------

